# Hitachi HickUp



## Roy Keen (Sep 18, 2004)

Just took my Hitachi M12V out of the box after about 6 years.
Started working with an ogee bit to edge some frames.
The machine quit/died after about 2 minutes of operation.
Tapping it on the bottom revived it only momentarily. 
Needless to say a 10 minute job lasted an hour.
Please if anyone can help with what the problem might be, I would
appreciate it greatly.
Best regards, 
Roy


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

Roy Keen said:


> Just took my Hitachi M12V out of the box after about 6 years.
> Started working with an ogee bit to edge some frames.
> The machine quit/died after about 2 minutes of operation.
> Tapping it on the bottom revived it only momentarily.
> ...


Sounds like a speed control problem. Might want to take it to the Hitachi service center and get them to check it out.


----------



## ejant (Sep 10, 2004)

It sounds like the brushes are causing the problem. Sitting for that lenght of time could cause corrosions on the armature.


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

Good point, should check the brushes first.


----------



## Roy Keen (Sep 18, 2004)

Thanks for the info. Will check the brushes tomorrow. Might be something growing in there.
Roy


----------



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

Any update on the M12V and brushes?


----------



## cfm (Nov 4, 2004)

Probably the first thing to fail, assuming normal use is the POWER CORD.

I have seen many failures in POWER CORDS where the STRAIN RELIEF is located. 

The wires inside the strain relief are broken due to the stresses applied to them by constant movement focused on the relief it's self. I am not sure this is very clear - but, lets assume that the appliance is intermittant, it's reasonable to assume the simpliest first - is it the power cord?

Before replacing the Brushes, with very fine emory, be sure to clean the (is it the commutator?, I forget) surfaces where the brushes contact.

Hope this helps.

cfm


----------

